
Intel's Skull Canyon NUC is the future of tiny desktops - walterbell
https://www.engadget.com/2016/08/09/intel-skull-canyon-nuc-review/
======
soulbadguy
I would love to get one of those but i can seems to find any use for it. It's
too expansive/overkill for a setup box ( not to mentioned the limited disk
size), not enough io for a router box,no enough graph power to server as steam
box, and not enough power to server as my main computer...

